# Help Me Decide What My Husband Can Buy Me 4 My Boat 4 Our Anniversary :)



## Dulcitea (Jan 15, 2010)

My husband almost bought me a diamond braclet for our anniversary. Very expensive, very thoughtful, very not so me. I told him I much prefer a little something for that hole in the water I spend so much time on (without him. It keeps the marriage young  

First, I have a Contessa 26 that is pretty well outfitted. My favorite accoutrement is the windvane monitor. I like it so much I must name it after I decide on its sex. I have a tiller autopilot and chartplotter, as well as the wind/depth meter. I have a asymetrical spinnaker and a storm trisail. I have an EPIRB and a liferaft. I have SSB, which is being installed sometime this century. Very importantly: I have stero. 

Here are some of the things I'm thinking I would like: A newer VHF (with DSC); a drifter; AIS transponder; or FastFind PLB. 

Here are some of the things I can definintely live without, but if I won the lotter I would consider: a new autopilot, a windlass, a stove, an inverter, a toughbook, mast steps, . . . getting way out there now . . . furling for the asymetrical (is it possible on a Contessa?), paint the boat blue, a bigger boat. 

What I really would like but can't have until my three kids are out of college is to retire because now most of my sailing is confined to the bay. It takes all day to get to the ocean and back. But, what I aspire to is costal sailing and then maybe a Pacific Puddle Jump if I live that long. 

So what would on your boat would you rather not live without? 

BTW, I'm buying him a scanner. Lucky guy! 

Thanks!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Don't suppose hubby would want you having a cabin boy?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

What do you have for ground tackle? If you haven't gotten a next gen anchor, it might be a good choice with a new anchor rode. A Rocna 10 (22 lbs.) with 30' of G43 chain and 200' of 5/8" rode would be a nice setup for you.


----------



## Dulcitea (Jan 15, 2010)

sailingdog said:


> What do you have for ground tackle? If you haven't gotten a next gen anchor, it might be a good choice with a new anchor rode. A Rocna 10 (22 lbs.) with 30' of G43 chain and 200' of 5/8" rode would be a nice setup for you.


Great idea Sailingdog! I need to beef up my ground tackle. Can you tell me whether there are issues with the Rocna not fitting bow rollers? I've (tried and hopefully successed in) uploading a picture of my bow roller. Can you tell if it would work from the picture? Thanks for your sage advice here, and in the many other threads on the site.

P.S. Denise: My boat is too small and I am too tired for a cabin boy. But, thanks for the thought!


----------



## Dulcitea (Jan 15, 2010)

By the way, that is not my anchor!


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

My wife and I just had our anniversary. I got her a new electric toilet. She got me a new manual bilge pump.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Dulcitea-

It depends on the bow roller and how it is positioned relative to the boat's bow and all. I have a Rocna 15 on my boat and it sits on the bow roller just fine. 

If that photo is of the bow setup on your boat, I think the Rocna would fit fairly well, as it is designed to be used on a bow roller and I think that one would have enough clearance for it.

Here's a modified version of that photo with an outline of the Rocna and Delta anchors, scaled roughly to fit.


----------



## Craig Smith (Jun 21, 2006)

Dulcitea, you can confirm bow roller fit easily enough - send me an e-mail and I'll provide you with dimensions plus full size patterns. That said, I almost wouldn't bother - 90% sure a Rocna will fit on the above bow.


----------



## solman55 (Mar 6, 2010)

Not to thread jack but where can I get a bow roller like that? My boat has the same setup in front so I have been trying to figure it out but that piece would be perfect. Thanks 

Also maybe he wants to clean the boat for you and do any brightwork you have haha


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

new sail? dodger/bimini? man i wish it was my anniversary and i had this tough decision to make!! radar? bottom job? have fun, hope you enjoy your new toy--whatever it is....


----------



## Yofy (Aug 15, 2007)

A new anchor and rode is a great idea. And if you don't have a windlass I'd be definetly thinking about that too. 

(I don't get anniversary gifts. Maybe I'll send this link to Manny :laugher )

Robyn


----------



## SVPrairieRose (Oct 10, 2009)

New anchor, rhode and windlass would be an awesome gift, but not exactly the same price range as a scanner. You mentioned ais and VHF. Toy could ask for a standard horizon radio with ais (receive) built in for less than 300 bucks! So cool. Happy anniversary!


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Woman's blouse that has "Captain" tastefully embroided on it.
Along with full cold weather gear for winter sailing.


----------

